# Londrina...a maior cidade do Médio Paranapanema...



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Estando em Londrina, sempre aproveito para tirar algumas fotos do alto do prédio, onde minha mãe mora, no Jardim Igapó. Nas fotografias é possível observar, o Centro, Gleba Palhano, Jardim Nova Londres (Prefeitura), Jardim Igapó (Alto da Av. Inglaterra), Aeroporto de Londrina e outros ....


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Rpz, em algumas fotos Londrina parece uma metrópole


----------



## kallakalu (Aug 12, 2008)

Mas Londrina é uma metrópole...


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Muito bom!
E que vista que o predio da sua mãe tem da cidade hein.

Interessante notar a diferença no padrão construtivo dos prédios antigos no Centro com os novos da Gleba Palhano... os primeiros mais coloridos.. os da segunda leva mais claros e mais vidro.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Belas imagens da nossa Little Londres Douglas, um 360 das áreas mais bonitas, esta vista inéditas dos edifícios do lago 1 ta´sensacional, parabéns pelo thread !


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Jdolci said:


> Muito bom!
> E que vista que o predio da sua mãe tem da cidade hein.
> 
> Interessante notar a diferença no padrão construtivo dos prédios antigos no Centro com os novos da Gleba Palhano... os primeiros mais coloridos.. os da segunda leva mais claros e mais vidro.


Verdade, não tinha reparado nisso... os antigos, são mais coloridos... Os atuais são cores mais neutras né!!?


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Belas imagens da nossa Little Londres Douglas, um 360 das áreas mais bonitas, esta vista inéditas dos edifícios do lago 1 ta´sensacional, parabéns pelo thread !


Que bom que gostou Sidnei, obrigado.... Eu quis tirar fotos, de ângulos, poucos explorados...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Rpz, em algumas fotos Londrina parece uma metrópole


Vdd, olhando assim, parece ter mais de 2 milhões de habitantes...


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O que há de melhor no interior brasileiro, que cidade!


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Londrina é top, bem mais impactante que muitas capitais do país!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Como diz a música: Ela é mulher feita! 

Baita cidadão!!!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado Jguima, Ale, Síndico e Ponta Poranense, por terem gostado das fotos....


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Show de cidade, ótimas fotos.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Evidenciou bem a densidade da cidade, ótimas fotos.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado [email protected] e Fodao....rsrrsr


----------



## dadobordini (Jul 19, 2011)

Muito top! O skyline de Londrina é sensacional. Valeu por compartilhar as fotos.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Os ângulos deixaram a cidade com um skyline maior do que já é. Quem não conhece chutaria que a cidade tem uns 2 milhões de habitantes fácil fácil.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado Dadobordini e Pioneiro...


----------

